# 3.5mm Aux in jack plug



## walpole68 (Aug 15, 2007)

Latest cars seem to be coming through with 3.5mm jack plug fitted just behind handbrake.Any one else seen this yet ?


----------



## Sapphire Black (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm geting my new car on Saturday. What am I looking for and I'll tell you on Sunday?

Doug


----------



## walpole68 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sapphire Black said:


> I'm geting my new car on Saturday. What am I looking for and I'll tell you on Sunday?
> 
> Doug


just behind the handbrake and just before the tray or phone adaptor will be a small plastic flap marked AUX. I know A3 will get this standard so think it may well be coming through as standard equipment now but am not 100% sure


----------



## Sapphire Black (Dec 17, 2007)

OK

Will let you know. What is it for?? (excuse total ignorance - I am a Scotsman) 

Doug


----------



## walpole68 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sapphire Black said:


> OK
> 
> Will let you know. What is it for?? (excuse total ignorance - I am a Scotsman)
> 
> Doug


Something like a ipod,mp3 player playing music off your phone,any thing with a headphone out socket on.


----------



## Sapphire Black (Dec 17, 2007)

What's your car mate?

D


----------



## walpole68 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sapphire Black said:


> What's your car mate?
> 
> D


motor trader so any thing and every thing.From the slowest to the fastest.


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Thats good news chaps, especially if like me you didnt take the ipod option.

I'm currently using the iPod connection that you tune into a station, which is OK but can be a bit hissy and crackly.

I look forward hopefully seeing this jack point in my March 08 TTC!


----------



## Sapphire Black (Dec 17, 2007)

Its a standard roadster with nothing other than metallic paint - Its a company car! We have a MENTAL car policy - based on residual value.

Believe it or not I couldnt get the basic TTC but the TTR was JUST in budget :?

Anyway, not complaining - always wanted a TT. Thought I had to suffer the shitty 17" TRAPEZ Alloys, but the company car girl says I can have my own (if accept liability for them and pay myself etc).

Thinking about rimstock "Equinox" 18" in chrome. Too "pimp my ride"?

http://www.rimstock.co.uk/rimstockuk/wheelrange.php

What do you think?

Anyway - the AUX - I too am chuffed as **** as I wanted the iPOD option and now looks like I'm gonna get it!

Tell me about your car. See you're from Glasgow - will look out for your car.

Doug


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Doug,

My CoCar list had a similar "choose a metallic colour only" option and pay an extra Â£500 for the pleasure!..although to be fair I would probably have picked Phantom anyway...its a stunning colour.

Yes the wheels do make a difference, if you gonna have the car for 3 years or so, then def worth it.

I'm getting the TTC 2.0 in Phantom, due Mar 08...which hopefully will be a lovely dry spring day to drive the car out of the forecourt. I opted for the 18'' 10 spokes and a few other bits and bobs..like cruise and prkng sensors etc.

I'll look out for you! what part of Gla are you in.

Bill


----------



## Sapphire Black (Dec 17, 2007)

Bill

From Kilmacolm out in the sticks - near Port Glasgow - you?

Did you get a look at the Rimstock alloys?

I am a big alloy man - it makes so much difference - your car sounds great - is it TTC or TTR?

Doug


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm over near Bishopbriggs Doug, which means Im only minutes away from the glorious backs roads towards Drymen and the like...sheer motoring bliss as long as your're not behind a tractor or Volvo!

I went for the TTC, although I really do like the TTR...I think the TTR lends itself to bigger wheels for some reason, they just seem to suit the lines of the car.

Yip those wheels look the BIz , setting you back a Bob or two??

B


----------



## Sapphire Black (Dec 17, 2007)

Nah - family friend works for Rimstock. He's a great big fella - a racing driver in his spare time (and a pretty good one too, although too modest to admit it. He was second in British Caterham Champs last year).

Don't quite know what it's going to cost yet, but it's got to be worth it - 17" trapez alloys on a great car like that is almost blasphemy!

Kirky eh? I'm rarely over that way but always notice a TT and no doubt you visit the town centre from time to time so I'm bound to see it there!!

Post pics sometime if you have any. I'll post some of mine on Sunday when I get it back from Aberdeen. (Barely sleeping at moment due to schoolboy excitement - wife rolling eyes and threatening withdrawl from bedroom duties! - suits me as I can w** over car from Sat onwards :lol: )

D


----------



## Sapphire Black (Dec 17, 2007)

Bill

Just realised you said get it Mar 08 not "got it" Mar 07!!

Sorry. Guess you can't post pics. What you got just now?

Doug


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Sirus said:


> I'm over near Bishopbriggs Doug, which means Im only minutes away from the glorious backs roads towards Drymen and the like...sheer motoring bliss as long as your're not behind a tractor or Volvo!
> 
> I went for the TTC, although I really do like the TTR...I think the TTR lends itself to bigger wheels for some reason, they just seem to suit the lines of the car.
> 
> ...


Hi Sirus,

I'm originally from Bishopbriggs (stayed there for 29 years) and then moved to Milngavie and recently Bearsden. Perfect location for driving and mountain biking! )

I visit my dad's house in the briggs frequently so will look out for your car. I'm driving an Avus Silver TTc.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

They look quite nice - I like the deep dishing 8) 
I think the all-chrome might be a bit too bling-bling though :wink:


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

This one went off topic pretty fast.....no Aux input behind my handbrake and the car was delivered just three weeks ago.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Singletrack said:
 

> This one went off topic pretty fast.....


..you've just got a single track mind! :wink: :roll:


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Doug,

Yes its like Christmas eve...every night waiting for the car to arrive!!

I drive a SAAB 9-3 Aero (petrol) at the minute, was going to opt for the 1.9TiD Convertible...but as soon as I saw the TTC, I was hooked! Plus I love the instant turbo kick you get with petrol car...stuff the Co2 emission company car tax!! What you driving just now?

Donald C, I see you're a hoops man! A man with good taste, but whats happening with the team at the minute? I fear for us in Europe..

B


----------



## walpole68 (Aug 15, 2007)

Would have to be a very recent car to have it,Friday was the first time i have seen it,had two cars on same day,1 with 1 without so guess its down to the build week


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Donald C, just noticed you pop through to the Briggs now and then, I'll look out yer TT! 8)

hail hail


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Sirus said:


> Donald C, just noticed you pop through to the Briggs now and then, I'll look out yer TT! 8)
> 
> hail hail


I'm over several times a week. Parents in Law live up behind T.Muir school and my Dad lives down near the Illegal Dodge! ;-)

Hail Hail
(Hmm, I wonder if we went to the same school?) 
Cheers
Donald


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

We're off topic again.... :? When do we get pics of this "new" AUX jack?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

> Like your Ipod or choice MP3 player in your Audi TT? Good news, audio jacks are coming for TT, A3 and R8 as of Week 43 of production. These are the standard audio jacks, meaning that it won't cost you up the yambag for you to get one with your Audi and there are easily integrated with your favorite music player. The Audi Jacks give you complete control over your Ipod and will also save you money on your new car.


from http://luxvelocity.typepad.com/luxvelocity/2007/11/audio-jack-for-.html

Donald


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

also in same memo - Digital tv reception for TT and A3 :
We are delighted to announce the availability of a dual Analogue/Digital TV Tuner on A3 and TT
models. This excellent new option, which replaces the current Analogue TV Tuner, enables the
driver to receive â€˜free-to-airâ€™ digital TV channels. The TV Tuner will display picture and sound when
the vehicle is stationary, and sound only at all other times. The quality of reception is dependent
on local digital network availability.
Please note that this option has to be combined with Satellite Navigation Plus (DVD Based).


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

cedwardphillips said:


>


Good info. Sounds the same as a friend has got in their 3 Series. Basic but very usefull.


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Guys...noticed that the Luxvelocity is a US site, could the AUX jack point be pertinent to US spec'd TT's only?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sirus said:


> Guys...noticed that the Luxvelocity is a US site, could the AUX jack point be pertinent to US spec'd TT's only?


The letter above looks like it's from Audi UK, Milton Keynes Telephone code, so I think the AUX input will be fitted to all UK models.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Phone number seems to be UK


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

it is uk - it's the bulletin we got today from audi uk.


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Marvellous....... 

Cheers


----------



## brooksa1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I pick up mine tomorrow and it was build week 48 so hopefully will have the aux input - why have they not done this before?!


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

DonaldC said:


> > Like your Ipod or choice MP3 player in your Audi TT? Good news, audio jacks are coming for TT, A3 and R8 as of Week 43 of production. These are the standard audio jacks, meaning that it won't cost you up the yambag for you to get one with your Audi and there are easily integrated with your favorite music player. The Audi Jacks give you complete control over your Ipod and will also save you money on your new car.
> 
> 
> from http://luxvelocity.typepad.com/luxvelocity/2007/11/audio-jack-for-.html
> ...


It is great news and delinquent of audi not to have done so before...but to claim "complete control" is a load of crap. Not from a 3.5 jack....that's not how an iPod works...you'll get sound - basta!


----------



## Flurberman (Sep 16, 2007)

iknight said:


> cedwardphillips said:
> 
> 
> >


Hmmm....if i would have known this was going to be included as standard i wouldn't have forked out for the Ipod Connector 

Wonder if Audi will refund me? :!:


----------



## dazwhite (Jul 21, 2007)

[email protected][;.., []87t4335r grrrrrr

Missed it by 1 build week :-( haha gutted ;-)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Id rather have the ipod connector than that crap. You can't control it at all, it wont charge.
Crap solution, Audi should fix the interface and do a real job.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Id rather have the ipod connector than that crap. You can't control it at all, it wont charge.
> quote]
> buy the iPod connector then - this is free and not everyone has an iPod anyway.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

With a lead long enough, this addition is going to be very useful for people with an aftermarket navigator, i.e. directions/mp3s/phone all routed through the car speakers. Unfortunately, just a couple of months too late for me too...

...I start losing the grasp of model year changes. My TTR is obviously a '08 model year, the chassis number says so. Yet sometimes one build week to another you lose or gain stuff... after all, one of you says in his signature "better born lucky than smart".

:?


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

definitely a 2008 MY :


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

cedwardphillips said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Id rather have the ipod connector than that crap. You can't control it at all, it wont charge.
> ...


Agree, I said ipod, nothing else.
Same as the USB option from Audi is also a massive disappointment.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Id rather have the ipod connector than that crap. You can't control it at all, it wont charge.
> Crap solution, Audi should fix the interface and do a real job.


Agree fully. Upgrade the firmware and give us the full integration.

To the point that not everyone has an iPod...fair enough - but in January this year (before the iPhone was launched), the iPod had 72.7% share of the hard disk player market (the next largest segment was "other" with 10%....Zune sits well below that). - I'd suspect the iPhone has up that to near 80%....which means - you fish where the fish are. So Audi need to really get up to where Mercedes and BMW are playing when it comes to iPod integration.

The fact that BMW is now testing (see AutoSpies) in cooperation with Apple, iPod like controls for their MFSW in replacement of their i-Drive (which suffered more from bad software design than ergonomics) says a lot about consumer acceptance of the iPod as an industry standard.

_Market share data provided by NPD Group - see www.npd.com_


----------

